# Another 21 Days



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm starting a new journal!  Why?  Because my other journal "New Chapter" has almost become an ever-long rambling.

It was a new chapter, but as is life, it moved on.

My "new" new chapter is another 21-Day Detox program.  I just placed my order today and will probably get it in the mail tomorrow or Wednesday.  I'm really looking forward to it coming in and starting it.

If you all recall, the first time I did the program, I lost something like 17 pounds.  The second time I did it, I think I only lost 11.  I've subsequently gained almost all of it back with the IVF that we went through and the depression and "not caring" after we found out it failed.  
Life is so much better now and I'm so much more confident and feel so much better.  So, that being said, it was time to get my body back and I'm doing it.  

Also, as much as I hate to do it -- I will be posting a new picture of myself.  It's not pretty, but it must be done!

Here goes.....keep checking in because I will detail the experiences day by day.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 23, 2007)

First one in!  Woohoo!!!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Apr 23, 2007)

As usual kiddo, good luck and best wishes on your new journal...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks for comin' in you two.  I so appreciate the support.   I'm gonna try to get that pic posted in here today....yes Burner, I'll smile for you!  

I got an email yesterday that said my 21-day kit had shipped, I actually think I'll get it in the mail today.  If so, I'll start on the program tomorrow.

I'm so excited.  I can already see myself looking better and better and better!

Oh, I got money in the mail yesterday.
Money comes easily and frequently
Money comes easily and frequently
Money comes easily and frequently
I love money!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 24, 2007)

good luck darlin'


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks NT.  'Preciate ya darlin'


----------



## fantasma62 (Apr 24, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Oh, I got money in the mail yesterday.
> Money comes easily and frequently
> Money comes easily and frequently
> Money comes easily and frequently
> I love money!!!


 
Funny you mentioned something about "the secret" to me a few weeks ago.  I received something someone sent me but in spanish.  I am wondering if when you write the above it has to do with that....


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 24, 2007)

"Give it to me" ...   

that is what is under your name ... I'm just being silly


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2007)

Yes, that saying that I write up there comes directly from The Secret.   You're absolutely going to love it!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2007)

naturaltan said:


> "Give it to me" ...
> 
> that is what is under your name ... I'm just being silly




give it to me
give it to me
give it to me


----------



## katt (Apr 24, 2007)

What's the 21 day kit???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 25, 2007)

Check it out Katt:  George DeJohn :: Weight Loss and Detoxification - Lose weight - feel great with the 21-day Purification Program.

I've done this program twice before and started it again today.

Day 1
I'd forgotten the experiences of the supplements.  They're fine, don't think that they make your "go" a lot.  There's just so many of them.  Luckily I'm not one of those people that has problems swallowing pills!
My workout was great this morning, it was cardio only, 50 minutes then did calves.

Had my shake after workout and will have fruits and veggies for the rest of the day per the plan.

Keep checkin' in on a daily basis.  My goal for this 21 days is to lose at least 10 pounds, this program has potential for more though.  My first time around was proof at that - losing 17 pounds.

Hope you all have a great day.


----------



## katt (Apr 25, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Check it out Katt:  George DeJohn :: Weight Loss and Detoxification - Lose weight - feel great with the 21-day Purification Program.
> 
> I've done this program twice before and started it again today.
> 
> ...




I didn't see any outlines on the diet - do you pay for that portion?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh yeah, they don't give information on the website on the diet plan.


----------



## katt (Apr 25, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Oh yeah, they don't give information on the website on the diet plan.




go figure....

so is it a basic cleansing diet at first with just fruits & vege's... is the only source of protein in the shakes?  Makes sense that it would work pretty fast.

That's alot to lose in 21 days !


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 26, 2007)

Day 2
Going awesome!  Had my supps this morning, fruit and green tea when I got to work and now I'm having my protein shake.  Plan to have a large, large, laaaaarge salad at lunch.   

I plan to workout after work as I slept in this morning.

I'm feeling fabulous already!  I can't wait to weigh in on Saturday and see what has happened.

More later, I hope everyone is having a wonderful day!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2007)

I know you're not pretty....you're beautiful.

So..post the pic already!
Good luck on this!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 27, 2007)

Day 3 -- Friday
All is going well.  I'm actually a little hungry right now and I know that's probably not good, so as soon as I get finished with this one little project, I'll be going to get something to eat.  

I did workout this morning -- full body and cardio and abs
Had my shake after my workout (and that's probably why I'm so hungry right now)
Fruits and veggies again for the next 7 days and then I can have meats!!!  YEAH!!! 
I'm looking forward to at least having some fish or some chicken.

Hope you're all having a great day!  I know I am!

*HAPPY FRIDAY!!!*


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 29, 2007)

Glad all is going well, Best Wishes my Friend!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 30, 2007)

Saturday was Day 4 -- I weighed in and have lost 3 pounds.

Today -- Day 6
All is going well.  We went out on Saturday and I stuck with the eating plan, but I did cheat a little and had a 1/2 glass of red wine.  BUT...BUT...BUT, I did lose 3 pounds since starting this program, so I wasn't really worried about it.  I lost more than I thought I would've.

I will weigh in again probably Thursday and I will have lost another 3 to 4 pounds.

Life is good.  Thanks Be To God for my wonderful friends and family.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 1, 2007)

Tuesday - Day 7
All is going very well!  I'm feeling great, I just know I've lost a little more already.  My workout was very good this morning. Full body again!

The diet portion is going awesome!  I could eat like this the majority of the time.  I would need some chicken or fish or something every now and then, but I could see myself eating like this the majority of the time.

OK, better get to work now.  Have lots to do.


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2007)

WAHOO!
Keep it going!
so...here's your song for the day...darlin'...


_*You Never Even Called Me By My Name*_
*[SIZE=+1]Written By Steve Goodman
As Recorded By David Allan Coe[/SIZE]*
WELL, IT WAS ALL
THAT I COULD DO TO KEEP FROM CRYING???
SOMETIMES IT SEEMED SO USELESS TO REMAIN
BUT YOU DON???T HAVE TO CALL ME DARLIN???, DARLIN'
YOU NEVER EVEN CALL ME BY MY NAME
YOU DON???T HAVE TO CALL ME WAYLON JENNINGS
AND YOU DON???T HAVE TO CALL ME CHARLIE PRIDE
AND YOU DON???T HAVE TO CALL ME MERLE HAGGARD/ANYMORE
EVEN THOUGH YOU???RE ON MY FIGHTING??? SIDE
CHORUS: 
AND I???LL HANG AROUND AS LONG AS YOU WILL LET ME
AND I NEVER MINDED STANDING??? IN THE RAIN
BUT YOU DON???T HAVE TO CALL ME DARLIN???, DARLIN???
YOU NEVER EVEN CALLED ME BY MY NAME
WELL, I???VE HEARD MY NAME
A FEW TIMES IN YOUR PHONE BOOK (Hello, Hello)
AND I???VE SEEN IT ON SIGNS WHERE I???VE PLAYED
BUT THE ONLY TIME I KNOW
I???LL HEAR "DAVID ALLAN COE"
IS WHEN JESUS HAS HIS FINAL JUDGMENT DAY
REPEAT CHORUS
RECITATION: 
WELL, A FRIEND OF MINE NAMED STEVE GOODMAN WROTE THAT SONG
AND HE TOLD ME IT WAS THE PERFECT COUNTRY & WESTERN SONG
I WROTE HIM BACK A LETTER AND I TOLD HIM IT WAS NOT THE PERFECT COUNTRY & WESTERN SONG BECAUSE HE HADN???T SAID ANYTHING AT ALL ABOUT MAMA,
OR TRAINS,
OR TRUCKS,
OR PRISON, 
OR GETTING??? DRUNK
WELL HE SAT DOWN AND WROTE ANOTHER VERSE TO THE SONG
AND HE SENT IT TO ME, 
AND AFTER READING IT,
I REALIZED THAT MY FRIEND HAD WRITTEN THE PERFECT
COUNTRY & WESTERN SONG
AND I FELT OBLIGED TO INCLUDE IT ON THIS ALBUM
THE LAST VERSE GOES LIKE THIS HERE:
WELL, I WAS DRUNK THE DAY MY MOM GOT OUT OF PRISON
AND I WENT TO PICK HER UP IN THE RAIN
BUT BEFORE I COULD GET TO THE STATION IN MY PICKUP TRUCK
SHE GOT RUN NED OVER BY A DAMNED OLD TRAIN
CHORUS: 
AND I???LL HANG AROUND AS LONG AS YOU WILL LET ME
AND I NEVER MINDED STANDING??? IN THE RAIN
NO, A??? YOU DON???T HAVE TO CALL ME DARLIN???, DARLIN???
YOU NEVER EVEN CALL ME
WELL I WONDER WHY YOU DON???T CALL ME
WHY DON???T YOU EVER CALL ME BY MY NAME​


----------



## King Silverback (May 1, 2007)

Congrats on the weight loss, seems to be droppin off you like nothing, Good Stuff!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 1, 2007)

Heya Fitty!  Glad to hear the new round is going well!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 2, 2007)

Yes, it is going fabulously.  Thanks Sir Arch and Baby Py...awwwww....baby Py!  I love that new nickname for you!  

I can't wait to weigh in tomorrow.  It all is going great!  No workout this  morning, but I'm not worried about it.  I'll go at lunch today and get my cardio in.

I know I promised to take a picture, so I'll try to get that posted today.  I have on a new top and I actually look kinda cute today.  

Hope everyone is doing well!  Happy Hump Day


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 2, 2007)

Oh yeah, this is Day 8 and all is going soooo wonderfully.  I am really starting to feel super energetic now and starting to feel so good!  You should touch me, see how good I feel!!   

I need to go get my shake made so I can have some protein, but I need to finish my green tea first!  

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## katt (May 2, 2007)

So how many more days before you can add in your fish or chicken??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 2, 2007)

I get to add in some meat on Saturday.  Which is awesome because my boys have a race this weekend and we're camping out!  I can't wait to throw a piece of beef in my salads!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2007)

did...someone...mention...pics?


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> did...someone...mention...pics?



 
Hope all is well Sister Fitty!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 3, 2007)

I'm trying peeps, but my camera is saying that it can't send my pictures.  I need to find out what is happening.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 3, 2007)

Day 9 -- I weighed in this morning and have only lost about 1 1/2 more pounds. I thought it would've been at least 3 more, but it's cool!  At least I'm still losing, right?  Right!  I need to start getting in more cardio.  I think I will workout after work today, I slept in again this morning.  Boy, lately that bed is feeling better and better in the mornings.  I know I need to not make that a habit though so that I can get more of a workout in.

Hope you're all doing well today.  Be back later.


----------



## Pylon (May 3, 2007)

I remember sleeping in.....long ago.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 4, 2007)

I slept in again this morning!  This is becoming too much of a habit.   But today, it was always the plan!

Day 10
HAPPY FRIDAY!!!

I slept in this morning, but as said above, it was always the plan.  I am only working until 11:30 today and then off the rest of the day.  The boys have a race on Sunday, so we're camping out on Saturday and I have to go to the store to get food and stuff.

Here's my plan for the day: go to the beer store on the way home, go home put up the beer, change clothes, go the gym, go get my nails done, go to the store for groceries, then go home.  I'll tell ya too, I can't wait to get to the gym.

I didn't have a traditional workout yesterday, but I did run up my stairs about 6 times at work and then did some lunges and some plie squats and then did some abs and pushups at home last night.

Hope everyone has a great Friday.  I know I will!


----------



## Pylon (May 5, 2007)

Happy Cinco De Mayo, Fitty!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 7, 2007)

Day 13 -- AAAAhhhhhhhh

Saturday's weigh in revealed I'd lost two and a half more pounds.  That's about 8 pounds so far.  I gotta tell ya, this program works extremely well!

I cheated a little bit yesterday while we were at the race track -- my boys did excellent by the way.  But this morning, I'm back on my diet as it needs to be!  I actually missed my perfect diet yesterday, but it was really hard after camping out on Saturday night and running out of veggies.  I had to go with snacky food stuff and keeping with my protein.  No big deal though -- I'm calling it a refeed.  

OK, now onto the boys' races.  My oldest ran 18th in his first moto and then got 15th in his second moto.  My youngest ran 11th in his first moto and then got 7th in his second moto.  I am so proud of them.  They are riding so much better these days.  I can't wait to see how they ride in the next race.

Hope everyone else had a great weekend too.  Will check in later.


----------



## Pylon (May 7, 2007)

Congrats on the wins and losses!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 8, 2007)

Today is Day 14.  

One more week to go, let's see if I can lose another 3 to 4 pounds in a week!  More would be nice, but 3 to 4 and I would be a happy girl!  I'm gonna work really hard.

Like I said, I cheated a little bit on Sunday, but yesterday it was back on track.  

Hope everyone is doing well today!  If not, do well!  I said so!!!


----------



## Plateau_Max (May 8, 2007)

So what kind of diet will you be reverting to once this is over?  How do you plan to counter the effects of change once you go back to eating more "regularly" I guess you could say?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 8, 2007)

This program is not only wonderful for cleansing and shedding some weight, but it is also educational.  It teaches you how your body reacts to different foods.  For instance, I found out the first two times that I did this program, that peanuts make my allergies immediately flare up.  I also found out that bananas make me really sluggish.  

There are so many things that eating clean teaches you about your routines, your body, the way foods make you feel and etc.  But then again, everyone here already knows that.

So, to answer your question.  I think the program really works (at least for me) because I get motivated and get it in my mind that this program is too expensive to just "waste".  I will continue to have a protein shake after my workouts or as my first meal if I don't workout until the afternoon and will continue eating a lot of veggies and fruits and having clean meats. 

I've noticed also after the first two times on the program that I just can't eat breads and chips and tortillas.  They give me heartburn and make me feel really weighted down.  So I will keep away from those foods as much as possible.   The more I stick to clean eating, the better off I'll be.  

I really did good the first two times, it was when I went through our IVF that I gained all that weight and knew I needed to get it off.  

sorry that was such a long explaination.


----------



## Plateau_Max (May 8, 2007)

Nah believe me I enjoy it when someone is thorough, especially when it's my question they're answering.  

Yeah your story about the breads and tortillas reminds me I tried to drink a soda a couple months ago (been about 3 years since I had one) and I swear I felt like such crap it was rediculous.  It burned my stomach, damn near gave me a headache... yeah...  eat clean lol


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 8, 2007)

Yes, eating clean is definitely the way to go!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2007)

hey...it's been a week...hunny! WHERE'S DA PICS OF DA HOTNESS???

How's my favorite Texan?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 8, 2007)

My camera is jakked up!!!  I can't get anything to upload   

As soon as I get it fixed, I'll upload.


----------



## Pylon (May 8, 2007)

Hmmm....sounds like a weak excuse to me....


----------



## katt (May 8, 2007)

uhhh totally weak


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Hmmm....sounds like a weak excuse to me....





    You can always come here and take the picture and then upload it!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2007)

Today is Day 15.  I only got in about 30 minutes of workout yesterday, so today I really need to put the smackdown.  I plan to do two workouts today: either I will do weights at lunch and cardio after work OR cardio at lunch and weights after work.

The more I think about it, I may do the latter.

Diet is still going well. Although last night I made some broiled tilapia, a salad and some grilled zucchini.  After dinner, all night my stomach was so upset.  Today I'm taking it easy and going to have my meat serving at lunch today and just stick with veggies and a salad tonight.


----------



## katt (May 9, 2007)

Sounds like it's going great!   I tried doing the cardio at lunch for a time, but I was too sweaty and didn't have enough time to take a shower before I went back to work...ewwww


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2007)

I kinda like working out at lunch because it forces me to walk by our deli here (next door to our gym) and I get a salad and a sweet potato!


----------



## katt (May 9, 2007)

I love deli's!!! ..  Big ole' turkey breast sandwich,,with lots of tomatoes, mustard & lettuce.. on dark bread..mmmmmm

Sorry,, I probably shouldn't be saying that here huh


----------



## Plateau_Max (May 9, 2007)

Yeah big deli sandwiches are great.  I like pre-cooked then shredded chicken breast on dark bread with romaine lettuce and raw spinach, mustard, and tomatoes.


----------



## Pylon (May 9, 2007)

Mmmmm....sammiches.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2007)

mmmm bread (insert Homer Simpson drooling image here)


----------



## Plateau_Max (May 9, 2007)

Mmmm, wraps...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 9, 2007)

mmmm pizza 






oh yeah!


----------



## King Silverback (May 9, 2007)

MMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm FOOD!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 10, 2007)

yeah, can you tell we're all depleted here????  


Day 16 -- I'm feeling kinda tired today.  Yesterday at lunch I did 30 minutes of cardio and then after work I went to the gym and did a full body workout.  I didn't get to biceps because I was getting hungry and had to leave.    Today I am working out after work again.  My hubby has to work late, so I'm just gonna go to the gym and then get a salad probably.

Oh, oh, oh!!!  Guess who I'm gonna see this Saturday?  Monica Brant.  She's gonna be at our local Next Level Fitness.  It'd be nice if some of our other local celebs would show up -- maybe Ronnie Coleman?  I plan to take my camera and take a picture with her!

Gonna weigh in for the last time next Tuesday.  That will be my Day 21 and the end of the program.  I can't believe how fast it's gone by!

Hope everyone is doing well today.


----------



## katt (May 10, 2007)

Monica was at the competition that we went to in Seattle.. It's really funny to see the fitness gals and really notice how small they really are in person.  She's so pretty!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 10, 2007)

You mean small as in height or like she's a size negative zero???


----------



## katt (May 10, 2007)

If I remember correctly, she was about 5'3" or 5'4" and yes, probably a size 0-1


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 10, 2007)

Hmmm    Maybe I won't take my camera then.  I'll look like a fat azz next to her.


----------



## katt (May 10, 2007)

no - you should!  I love getting photos of people...doesn't matter that you're not the same size!!   Definitely take pic's


----------



## Pylon (May 11, 2007)

Yes, get pics!  Especially if you are in them too!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 11, 2007)

Day 17!  This time the program has gone wonderfully well!  I am so pleased and have lost one more pound.  I'm well on my way to have had lost the additional 3 to 4 that I wanted to.

Oh, remember me talking about the Law of Attraction?  I asked for $10,000!  Guess what, we found out last night we're getting an additional refund of $12,000.  Thank you Lord!  We needed it.  We will be paying off my car, our loan from the IVF and we're getting a new video camera tomorrow.  Hopefully I'll get those diamond earrings that I want for Mother's Day.

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!!


----------



## katt (May 11, 2007)

YAY!  I'm crossing my fingers for you that you get those diamond earrings!!

Happy Mothers Day!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 14, 2007)

Happy Monday!!
Today is Day 20 - and all is well.  I lost another pound and am continuing to lose more.  Just because the program ends tomorrow doesn't mean that I will stop MY program and quit losing weight.  I will continue!

I am doing great and feeling wonderful.

I worked out this morning -- eeeeaaaarrrrllllyyyyy!!  But at least I went early and am now back on my normal routine.   I didn't get in much cardio though because I had to be in to work early.  So, I plan to go get more cardio in at lunchtime today.

I hope everyone has a great day today!  Happy Monday


----------



## Plateau_Max (May 14, 2007)

And a happy monday to you as well... today is one of those days where I feel like work is totally holding me back from my workout like a rabid wolf on chains staring at fresh meat.

I have a feeling I'm going to be smiling like that male enhancement guy when I finally make it to the track.


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 14, 2007)

> I have a feeling I'm going to be smiling like that male enhancement guy when I finally make it to the track.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 14, 2007)

Plateau_Max said:


> I have a feeling I'm going to be smiling like that male enhancement guy when I finally make it to the track.




Maybe you could BE that male enhancement guy then we all could smile like that!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 15, 2007)

Today is Day 21 -- The end of the program.  I hadn't weighed in yet, will do that tomorrow.  But as of the last weigh in, I'd lost 9 pounds!!   

I'm so excited and still working on losing more weight.  I am back on my supplements and will probably start adding in some additional protein like egg whites and stuff like that.  I have my program manager from BSN helping with my diet and other stuff now.

OK, was out of my office yesterday, so I need to catch up.  Talk to you guys later!


----------



## Plateau_Max (May 15, 2007)

I won't need male enhancement to make you smile like that.

Congradulations on completing the program and losing the weight.  Be sure to keep up the journal as you move into your new personal plan.  Oh and get those pictures rollin'!


----------



## Pylon (May 15, 2007)

Congrats on the success!  

Now if we only had some verification....


----------



## katt (May 15, 2007)

Congratulations on the 9 pound loss!!  Woot Woot


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 15, 2007)

I'm trying to get some!  Here's one pic.  This skirt was really tight about a month ago!


----------



## Pylon (May 15, 2007)

Small pic, but it's a start!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 15, 2007)

Yep, it's a start!  And I'm excited, I've got about three inches in this skirt now.


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Yep, it's a start! And I'm excited, I've got about three inches in this skirt now.


I could SO pornalize this....


Hiya, Tam!
GREAT talking w/ you yesterday!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 16, 2007)

You could "pornalize" anything!!!!  That's what we love about you Ron Burgandy....  

I slept in again this morning and you know what?  THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH THAT!!!   At least I know my body is sleeping well and I'm rejuvinated and relaxed and I feel good and I can always work out during lunch or after work.  I plan to workout today at lunchtime probably.

Diet is going great and I am thoroughly enjoying losing weight and working out!  I am slim and smoking hot!  

Hope everyone has as great of a day as I am!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 17, 2007)

glad to see your doing SO well Tam!!  I am so proud of you


----------



## Pylon (May 17, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> I am slim and smoking hot!



We'll be the judge of that!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 17, 2007)

Oh, I got my new riding pants in the mail yesterday!!!  I'll take a pic of me in them on Sunday at the track, so I'll be able to post it and show everyone on Monday.  I am so excited because when my hubby ordered them, he asked me what size so I said a size 5/6.  I knew I was losing more weight and knew I'd be able to wear the 5/6 when they got here......and SURE 'NUFF!  They fit like a glove!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 17, 2007)

OH!!!  Thanks be for my slim and trim, hot body!  I'm thankful that I have the motivation and the ability to do whatever I want to do.
Tomorrow is pay day so thanks be for money!  I'll have some overtime on this check and next check too!
Money comes easily and frequently
Money comes easily and frequently
Money comes easily and frequently
I love money!!!


----------



## naturaltan (May 17, 2007)




----------



## katt (May 17, 2007)

Nice - look forward to seeing the pic in the pants  

What a good feeling, huh!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 17, 2007)

OMG Katt....you pegged it sister!  It is such a good feeling.  Feeling good makes you feel good!

Aha!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 17, 2007)

naturaltan said:


>




Hi couSON!   

Where 'ya been?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 18, 2007)

Wut up, wut up??
Can I just say

TGIF

I'm so glad it's Friday and it's a pay day Friday at that! 

Monday I start getting back up early to go to the gym.  I didn't get up again this morning, but no worries.  I'll work out at lunch, I'm sure.  I haven't lifted except for once this week and I really should lift today.  I might....

Gotta go get something to eat now.  Hope everyone has a great Friday.  BBL


----------



## katt (May 18, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> TGIF


----------



## Burner02 (May 18, 2007)

hey hottie!
Look! Billie is back! and lookin'....gooooood.
how's u?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 21, 2007)

I know, I can't wait to see her new journal and pics from the race!


----------



## King Silverback (May 21, 2007)

Lookin Good Sister Fitty!!! Hope all is well my Friend!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 22, 2007)

I'm thinking about pullin' a Billie and beginning a new journal.  My 21 day program is over and has been over.  

I need a new journal name too.  I already have a new program and new goals and a new little venture....so, we'll see!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 22, 2007)

Do It! Do It! Do It!


----------



## katt (May 22, 2007)

you should start a new one - I know I'm going to in a couple weeks when I start a new bulk-training program


----------



## J'Bo (May 24, 2007)

Hey FG 

Just popping in to say hi and make sure that your still "pumping it up" (said in an Arnold voice). 

I hope that all is well.

xox


----------

